# Jump Leads?



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

When cleaning out the lockers the other day I decided that we should carry jump leads. 

I don't know what kind we should have, I have jump leads for the car 12v and jump leads for the trucks 24v which are the correct ones for the RV?

Thanks in anticipation of your help!


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Jump leads are not voltage sensitive. All you need is the thickest you can find


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

the 24 volt truck leads definately they will carry the current better without getting hot

Tony


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Many thanks for your replies, I will pack the truck leads and hope we never need them!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Has your RV not got an Emergency start button Suzy? most have
Geo


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote - "the 24 volt truck leads definitely they will carry the current better without getting hot" - only if they are thicker than your car ones!! 
I too hope you never need them but it can happen especially if you leave your see-back-a-scope and monitor plus muted radio plus alarm on for a week without hook up.


----------

